# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartphones >  Samsung Galaxy Z Flip, foldable smartphone, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Samsung Group

Home page - samsung.com/galaxy/galaxy-z-flip

Samsung Galaxy Z Flip on Wikipedia

Bixby, intelligent personal voice assistants, Samsung Group, Seoul, South Korea - bix.ai

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Z Flip Full features and specs | AT&T

Feb 11, 2020




> Experience a big screen experience with a 6.7” foldable glass display. Take hands-free selfies and shoot 4K video with a hideaway hinge that positions the phone at virtually any angle.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Z Flip hands-on

Feb 11, 2020




> Samsung unveiled the Galaxy Z Flip, its second folding phone. This phone’s big improvement over foldables to date is the use of a glass screen, and it definitely feels a whole lot nicer. It feels like glass, and it can’t be easily marked up by a fingernail like the plastic screens used to date.

----------


## Airicist

Hands-on with the Galaxy Z Flip

Feb 11, 2020




> Jessica gets her hands on the Galaxy Z flip and gives her thoughts on the phone, which has a 6.7-inch foldable screen that stands up by itself.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Z Flip hands on impressions!

Feb 11, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Z Flip impressions: mixed feelings!

Feb 11, 2020




> Foldable glass and flagship build? Galaxy Z flip proves folding phones are evolving fast... but does that mean this one's worth $1380?

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Z Flip hands-on impressions!

Feb 12, 2020




> The flip phone is back! We go hands-on with the newly announced Samsung Galaxy Z Flip smartphone, which has a 6.7-inch OLED display that's apparently made of foldable glass. Plus, we check out the 100X "Space Zoom" camera on the Galaxy S20 Ultra flagship from the Samsung Galaxy Unpacked event!

----------


## Airicist

Galaxy Z Flip unboxing!

Feb 14, 2020




> We unbox Samsung's new $1,380 flip phone.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Z Flip review | 24 hours later

Feb 19, 2020




> I'm in love with folding my phone, but there's more to know about the Galaxy Z Flip than how sweet the folding action is. My 24-hour review takes a closer look at the Z Flip, Samsung's second folding-screen phone.

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Z Flip review: temper your expectations

Feb 21, 2020




> Samsung has another folding phone, and this time it's the Galaxy Z Flip. Dieter Bohn reviews the screen, the hinge, and the cameras. It may not be worth $1380, but you can see that we're getting close to folding screens becoming "normal."

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Z Flip Review: Love for all the wrong reasons..

Feb 22, 2020

"Samsung Galaxy Z Flip review: Love for all the wrong reasons"

by David Imel
February 22, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Article "Galaxy Z Flip 3 is $1,000 and no longer looks like a foldable drink coaster"
The third-generation Z Flip gets its square "drink coaster" design overhauled with a larger cover screen, better durability and a lower price.

by Patrick Holland
August 11, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Samsung Galaxy Z Flip 3 review

Aug 19, 2021




> Z Flip 3 is proof that Samsung can deliver a good phone with a foldable display at a relatively reasonable price. It’s also a satisfying upgrade from its predecessor, thanks to its water resistance and bigger outside screen.

----------

